# New S&W. Need info please??



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey All.
Traded my charter arms undercover .38 today for a smith n wesson .38. Trying to figure out what model number and what type of deal I got on this.

It says smith n wesson on one side and .38 S&W special ctg on the other. Its dbl action with wood grips and a 4 inch barrell. 4 inches from tip to cylinder.

Just wanting a little info. Tnx, HG


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

If you open the cylinder and look at the frame itself.....where the ejector rod hides in the frame in front of the cylinder.....it will tell you the model number that you can lookup


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)




----------



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Ok. Tnx guys. It says mod. 65-5 I found a 64 but no 64-5??? Any ideas? Tnx, HG


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

Here's SOME info about them...http://lonelymachines.org/2010/04/01/sw-model-65/


----------



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Any idea wat a very good condition one will sell for?


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

A 64 will be .38sp. A 65 will be .357/.38. They are virtually the same gun and are the stainless versions of the models 10 and 13 respectively.


----------

